# Sand vs. steel shot for speaker stand fill?



## OakIris

I have ordered some Plateau speaker stands that can be filled with sand, etc., to help with stability and sound (according to what I have read, anyway.) 

 I wanted to get some steel shot for the fill, but can not seem to find it anywhere, unless it is already packed in shotgun shells or comes at 50/bag for sling shot ammo! I was hoping I could find it in 25# bags, like lead shot used to be sold. Anyone know where bags of steel shot can be bought?

 Sand, on the other hand, is readily available. Is there any reason why sand won't work as well as steel shot??


----------



## tom hankins

I got mine through a reloading co. I think it was Dillon. Check some of the gun or sporting goods stores in your area and they will lead you to somewhere that sells the shot by the pound.


----------



## timoteus

Quote:


 _Originally posted by OakIris _
*I wanted to get some steel shot for the fill, but can not seem to find it anywhere, unless it is already packed in shotgun shells or comes at 50/bag for sling shot ammo! I was hoping I could find it in 25# bags, like lead shot used to be sold. Anyone know where bags of steel shot can be bought?
* 
 

If you want some steel shot look up Sandblasting or Sandblasting Equipment and Supplies in the Yellow Pages to find a dealer in your area. I can buy steel shot for about 80 cents/lb. in 25 lb. bags where I'm at.


----------



## Trawlerman

If you use sand be sure to use kiln dried sand. Any dampness in sand that you use will corrode your stands and eventually you have nasty bubbling paintwork and they may even split.

 Also, be careful with any shot that you may come across. Lead is very toxic and fine particles in dust can be extrremely harmful if inhaled.

 As always, be careful my friends.


----------



## eyeteeth

*Warning*Warning*Warning*

 Do not use the greasy freebie isolation pads that come with plateau stands! Thankfully I put an old unused speaker on top before trying my real speakers. The pads will leave stains on the bottom of your speakers. Otherwise I think the stands are OK (Plateau V-23). Im using Blu-tack to couple/isolate my speakers to the stand, I have not yet filled them with anything and was also wondering where to get sand/shot.


----------



## OakIris

Thanks for the responses! I was looking for places - mostly sporting good stores and gun shops, because I wasn't sure that the steel shot sandblasting companies sold was the type I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - to get an idea of cost, and couldn't find a "by the pound" source. I will check with some sporting goods/gun stores and sandblasting supply companies in my area to see what is available.

 I would rather use steel shot than sand, partially for the reasons you wrote about, Trawlerman, but also because of the dust, (silica) etc., involved with dealing with sand. Also, I'm looking for steel shot, not lead shot. Lead is way too toxic to the environment and animals, including us of course, and I had no intention of using it! Thanks for the cautionary words, though. I remember the days when people used to play with mercury with their bare hands....

 eyeteeth - Thank you also for the warning about the Plateau isolation pads. Why would they make them greasy?!? Your stands are nice ones - they look sturdy enough and heavy enough that maybe you don't need to fill them. I'm just getting the ST-30 stands - http://www.racksandstands.com/asp/sh...asp?sku=PT0049 - so figure I need the extra weight and stability.


----------



## Zombie




----------



## lini

I'd be careful with steel shot: It might resonate. Sand should work better - but, as mentioned above, it should be dry. Personally, I'd chose lead shot - with careful handling, that's not too dangerous...

 Greetings from Munich!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## Zombie

link


----------



## Old Pa

Check your Yellow Pages for shotgun/firearm/gun reloading supplies. I filled my Sanus rack with graphited #5 steel shot and then vibrated it to settle with an orbital sander with cardboard in the sandpaper's place. I used steel shot because I did not trust the stand's seals for leakage of sand and to avoid loose lead shot around my spaniels. 40# in 10# bags did the trick, and the graphite aids settling and damping.


----------



## OakIris

I bought 40 lbs. of steel shot from a reloading store - at $18.50 per 10 lb. bag, it certainly wasn't cheap.... I should have been patient and waited for the sandblasting company to be open after the New Year...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping that 40 lbs. will be enough to fill both stands, like it was for you, Old Pa ( but the bags seem very small.) Guess I'll find out when the stands arrive.


----------



## soundboy

Check this thread out.


----------

